# Ashkelon City, south of Israel



## ~Christopher~ (Aug 13, 2008)

Ashkelon or Ashqelon (Hebrew: אַשְׁקְלוֹן‎; Latin: Ascalon; Akkadian: Isqalluna) is a coastal city in the South District of Israel. The ancient seaport of Ashkelon dates back to the Bronze Age. In the course of its history, it has been ruled by the Canaanites, the Philistines, The Israelites, the Babylonians, the Greeks, the Phoenicians, the Romans, the Persians, the Egyptians, the Muslims, the British and the Crusaders. It was destroyed by the Mamluks in 1270 and fell into disuse.

The modern city of Ashkelon grew out of the Arab town of al-Majdal (Arabic: المجدل‎ or Arabic: مجدل عسقلان‎, Hebrew: אל-מג'דל, מגדל‎). In 1596 it was a village of 559 Muslim households, and in 1931, 6,166 Muslims and 41 Christians were living there.

By 1948, the population had grown to about 11,000. During the 1948 Arab-Israeli War the city was for a time the forward position of the Egyptian Expeditionary Force in Gaza. Most of the population fled to Gaza along with the retreating Egyptian Army. The city was captured by Israeli forces on November 5, 1948.

Pop.: 111.000

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ashkelon






































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































WAIT FOR MORE..


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice pics. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## dnobsemajdnob (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice photos, but I hate the Israeli government. Netanyahu and Lieberman are Nazis who are intent upon denying the Palestinians of their human rights. I call for a world-wide boycott of Israel.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

^^ Although I am against some of Israel's actions, who do you think you are to be able to calling a world-wide boycott?


----------



## dnobsemajdnob (Jan 29, 2009)

The Israelis are hateful people. They committed war crimes against the Palestinians last winter, then they objected to the Goldstone Report which exposed their venomous war crimes, and now they refuse to leave the occupied territories, including East Jersusalem.


----------



## ~Christopher~ (Aug 13, 2008)

dnobsemajdnob said:


> The Israelis are hateful people. They committed war crimes against the Palestinians last winter, then they objected to the Goldstone Report which exposed their venomous war crimes, and now they refuse to leave the occupied territories, including East Jersusalem.


eyy dude, this is not a political thread hno: I'm not zionist, I'm not agree with the Israeli government but either with Iranian, American, Bolivian and Venezuelan ones, but who really cares>?? I'm just showing a city! not talking about governments! hno:


----------



## dnobsemajdnob (Jan 29, 2009)

I can't say anything good about Israel right now. Israel is such a reprehensible country.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I liked that town... thanks for the photos, Christopher


----------



## ~Christopher~ (Aug 13, 2008)

*Some more pics..*


----------



## ~Christopher~ (Aug 13, 2008)

Wait for more!


----------



## ~Christopher~ (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## ~Christopher~ (Aug 13, 2008)

*Al-Majdal*

*The modern city of Ashkelon grew out of the Arab town of al-Majdal (Arabic: المجدل‎ or Arabic: مجدل عسقلان‎, Hebrew: אל-מג'דל, מגדל‎). In 1596 it was a village of 559 Muslim households, and in 1931, 6,166 Muslims and 41 Christians were living there.
By 1948, the population had grown to about 11,000

Al-Majdal is now one of the shopping area in the city.

*




















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Wait for more..


----------



## dnobsemajdnob (Jan 29, 2009)

Did the Isrealis enjoy their cafes while they were violating the Geneva Convention last winter while committing war crimes? It's "nice" to see that they're evicting Palestinians from their homes in East Jerusalem. Very hateful.


----------



## elrusodan (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice pictures!
Is there a big Russian community there? With all those signs in Russian it felt almost like West Hollywood


----------



## ~Christopher~ (Aug 13, 2008)

elrusodan said:


> Nice pictures!
> Is there a big Russian community there? With all those signs in Russian it felt almost like West Hollywood


:lol: Russians are everywhere dude, half city is russian here :nuts:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

nice pics!


----------



## ::.Charlie.:: (Dec 28, 2009)

lol..The Israeli government must be strong against dangers from muslim's! Next time please firstly take a look what muslims (not all of course but still many) are doing, then critic the government which is only protecting security for inhabitans and keeping the Israel sovereign territory secure.
Moreover, Israel is the only one truly democratic state in the Middle East.
Just think about it.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

For heaven's sake people - let's get to grips with the fact that this is a photo not a political conflicts forum! If you don't like Israel or Palestine or have any strong feelings about the place, simply don't visit this thread and provoke arguments.

All he is simply doing is showing photos of a place that is otherwise unknown to many. Thanks for sharing these piccies.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice photos of street scenes.


----------



## ::.Charlie.:: (Dec 28, 2009)

ya, very amazing pictures, beautiful cityy which I will have known this summer


----------

